# Breeding



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I wasdebating if I want to breed my doe because I have classes on Mon.-Fri.from 7A.M.-3;30P.M.and if she rejects them I won't be home during that time.I just wanted to know if you guys thought it would be o.k. to breed her or not.She's 2yrs. old and never been nred. :?:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Is she in heat now? If she is 2 she is old enough to breed.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

She will be in heat in about two weeks.I know she's old enough I'm just afraid she'll reject the kids because her mother rejected her and I have sholl from 7-3:30.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

That's actually not always the case. My brother had a boer doe, she had trips her first time and rejected the girl. The girl had to be a bottle baby of course and when it came time for her to kid, she became the best mother we had. She loved her kid.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

How often would I have to feed the kid if she rejected it?


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Would your parents help out during the day while you were at school? About every 2 - 3 hours at first.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

at first, 3-4 times a day then after about a week or two you can take them down to 2 times a day.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

I've never done it, but heard the 2-3 hours like a human baby and do it in smaller amounts. If it is 3 - 4 times a day, it's in larger amounts.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I could do the 3-4 times a day.1 inthe morning 2 after school 3before bed and we could squeze another one in somewhere if needed.I know my mother wouldn't help and I could ask dad but it's unlikely.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

So what would they do if your goat started kidding while you were at school? When she was due, would they check on her? Would they call the vet if they needed help? If that's not a definite, you may want to hold off on breeding.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

They would moniter her very closly.They would have to drag my grandmother away.She loves the goats.She only works on Thurs. and Fri. so she would watch and take of if needed.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have some of teh same issues with work schedule. But my family is great and helps out. Caleb was at every birth or right after and so at the end of the year when everyone was sold i gave him a procentage of the sales. I figure that if I pay him good he will continue to look after my goaties well. So far it is working 


Oh Caleb is my 16 year old brother


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I guess I'll have to make up my mind soon so I can breed her in time.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I forgot to mention I posted this in the wrong section.She is a pygmy doe.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

for the first 3 to 4 days i feed mine every four hours. so they get feed at 4,8,12,4 & 8. then i cut it down to 3 times a day 5,12,5 then after 4 weeks i go to twice a day. i feed them so that it comes out to 1/2 gal per kid per day. i also feed them milk at room tempature. not real cold but not warm. there colostrum is warm.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

If you wait till Jan to breed her then she will kid end of May to sometime in June depending on when in Jan she goes in heat. Then you would be out for the summer and could enjoy the whole thing while out of school.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

smart thinking Teresa!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

If you could get your grandmother to bottle feed if she happens to reject them, that would be great!! Also if she would be able to watch her before she kids up until she kids then you could have it made...You could breed her now depending when you get out of school, May would be her due date I believe...you should be on summer break.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

must have posted at the same time or when my puter froze...hehe


----------



## jBlaze (Oct 9, 2007)

I don't know about pygmies, but we raised many many healthy dairy kids. We would have them to twice a day by 10 days old. If the kid was doing very poorly, we would force a few ounces down more often, but that was so seldon we had one of those, and even then, if you tubed it enough milk, then it would bounce back and be on the normal schedule like everyone else after one tubing usually. Out of a couple humdred kids we only ever tubed maybe ten, so don't be worried about that. I have heard that pygmies are a VERY hardy breed. I would say breed her and if you have to bottle feed, I am sure you will do fine. My daughter bottle fed 3 kids starting at a week of age I think she fed them before and after school and before bedtime for about 3 weeks, so they gained weight then went to twice a day till they were about 4 months. and after the first week they really suck it down quick. takes more time to wash up than to feed.


----------



## Patty13637 (Nov 22, 2007)

Why not wait and breed her late so she kids in the summer ? Other option is luting her so you are there for the birth .

Patty


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Why are you worried about her rejecting them? I think the chance of that is very very slim. If I HAD to be there for all my deliveries, I would never be able to go anywhere. She could just as easy have them as soon as you come in at night and you wouldn't know until morning.
I say God has a plan for the babies, let nature take its course.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

It was mainly because she was rejected as a kid.I would like to see it and be there just in case. This is the first kidding we've had in a while.I decided to breed her in Jan.I also found out from the vet(he raises goats)that if you feed newborns every six hours they will be fine.


----------

